# Changing Times



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy Johnston" <randicus@home.com>* on *Sat, 6 Jan 2001 22:32:34 -0800*
Hi Ya‘ll, I am going to throw out a question that is principally of interest
to the reservists out there, however all input is appreciated.
Does any one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as opposed
to a half day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?
We presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly full day
seems obvious
  a..  More time to plan and perform training.
  b..  Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as opposed to 4 times
per month
  c.. Greater likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather than 4
small evenings.
A significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt and
above spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the rest, by the
time you get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s time to take it
down and send everyone home.
It seems that you could put on some significant training with a full day to
do it as opposed to a few hours.
What do you think...
Randy Johnston
BCR DCO
Hi Ya‘ll,
I am going to throw out a question that is principally of interest to 
the
reservists out there, however all input is 
appreciated.
Does any
one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as opposed to a 
half day
every Tuesday or Thursday evening?
We
presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly full 
day seems
obvious
  More time to plan and perform training.
  Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as 
opposedto
  4 times per month
  Greater
  likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather than 4 small
  evenings.
A
significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt and 
above
spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the rest, by the 
time you
get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s time to take it down 
and send
everyone home.
It seems
that you could put on some significant training with a full day to do it 
as
opposed to a few hours.
What do
you think...
Randy
Johnston
BCR
DCO
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////
//8D6AAAOEJJTQQAAAAAAAACAAA4QklNBAIAAAAAAAIAADhCSU0ECAAAAAAAEAAAAAEAAAJAAAAC
QAAAAAA4QklNBAkAAAAAAqIAAAABAAAAgAAAAAIAAAGAAAADAAAAAoYAGAAB/9j/4AAQSkZJRgAB
AgEASABIAAD//gAnRmlsZSB3cml0dGVuIGJ5IEFkb2JlIFBob3Rvc2hvcKggNC4wAP/uAA5BZG9i
ZQBkgAAAAAH/2wCEAAwICAgJCAwJCQwRCwoLERUPDAwPFRgTExUTExgRDAwMDAwMEQwMDAwMDAwM
DAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwBDQsLDQ4NEA4OEBQODg4UFA4ODg4UEQwMDAwMEREMDAwMDAwR
DAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDP/AABEIAAIAgAMBIgACEQEDEQH/3QAEAAj/xAE/
AAABBQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAADAAECBAUGBwgJCgsBAAEFAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAEAAgMEBQYHCAkK
CxAAAQQBAwIEAgUHBggFAwwzAQACEQMEIRIxBUFRYRMicYEyBhSRobFCIyQVUsFiMzRygtFDByWS
U/Dh8WNzNRaisoMmRJNUZEXCo3Q2F9JV4mXys4TD03Xj80YnlKSFtJXE1OT0pbXF1eX1VmZ2hpam
tsbW5vY3R1dnd4eXp7fH1 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 7 Jan 2001 01:54:06 -0500*
Am really wondering, Randy...
If there is no training..and training does not happen in an Armory 
classroom...your man-days are going down the toilet...
Half days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum staff, to preserve 
your training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or maybe this is just the 
way some "old" SOB was raised..
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Randy Johnston
  To: Canadian Army Mailing List
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 1:32 AM
  Subject: Changing Times
  Hi Ya‘ll, I am going to throw out a question that is principally of 
interest to the reservists out there, however all input is appreciated.
  Does any one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as 
opposed to a half day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?
  We presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly 
full day seems obvious
    a..  More time to plan and perform training.
    b..  Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as opposed to 4 
times per month
    c.. Greater likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather 
than 4 small evenings.
  A significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt 
and above spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the 
rest, by the time you get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s 
time to take it down and send everyone home.
  It seems that you could put on some significant training with a full 
day to do it as opposed to a few hours.
  What do you think...
  Randy Johnston
  BCR DCO
P.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
LI.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
BODY 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
HR 
WIDTH: 100 COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px
Am really wondering, 
Randy...
If there is no training..and training 
does not
happen in an Armory classroom...your man-days are going down the
toilet...
Half days are admin nights, to be kept 
to a minimum
staff, to preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or 
maybe this
is just the way some "old" SOB was raised..
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Randy 
Johnston

  To: Canadian Army Mailing List 
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 
1:32
  AM
  Subject: Changing Times

  Hi
  Ya‘ll, I am going to throw out a question that is principally of 
interest to
  the reservists out there, however all input is
appreciated.

  Does any
  one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as opposed to 
a half
  day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?

  We
  presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly full 
day
  seems obvious

    More time to plan and perform training.
    Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as
    opposedto 4 times per month
    Greater
    likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather than 4 small
    evenings.
  A
  significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt and 
above
  spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the rest, by the 
time
  you get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s time to take it 
down
  and send everyone home.

  It seems
  that you could put on some significant training with a full day to do 
it as
  opposed to a few hours.

  What do
  you think...

  Randy
  Johnston
  BCR
  DCO
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////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 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy Johnston" <randicus@home.com>* on *Sat, 6 Jan 2001 23:30:25 -0800*
John, The only "weekend" training we ever seem to get is when we go to Ft
Lewis for an MTSC eval.  Taking a weekend day for new training would be
great but it doesn‘t seem to happen.
Some reasons for this may be
  a.. there isn‘t enough money to pay the man days for weekend training
  b.. It would be a new way of thinking about training that we haven‘t
adopted yet
  c.. the will may not be in place to try this, there is often a strong
contention that "this is the way we have always done things"
I am not about the criticize, especially not on these means, the question
was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make inferences.
Randy
  -Snip-
  Half days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum staff, to preserve
your training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or maybe this is just the way
some "old" SOB was raised..
  John
P.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
LI.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
BODY 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
HR 
WIDTH: 100 COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px
John, The only "weekend" training we ever 
seem to get
is when we go to Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval. Taking a weekend day 
for new
training would be great but it doesn‘t seem to 
happen.
Some reasons for this may 
be
  there isn‘t enough money to pay the man 
days for
  weekend training
  It would be a new way of thinking about 
training that
  we haven‘t adopted yet
  the will may not be in place to try this, 
there is
  often a strong contention that "this is the way we have always done
  things"
I am not about the criticize, especially not 
on these
means, the question was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make
inferences.
Randy
  -Snip-
  Half days are admin nights, to be 
kept to a
  minimum staff, to preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my 
belief...or
  maybe this is just the way some "old" SOB was raised..

  John
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////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 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 7 Jan 2001 02:41:51 -0500*
Well...
One of the difficulties of being PRes is the idea that you‘d have to 
work 24/7...and there‘s the place that PRes types need to 
concentrate...in my opinion, of course.  Most do quite well, gven the 
opportunity.  So why don‘t the units "create" the opportunity?....?Don‘t 
want to go there, thanks...
The answer would be that Safeway pays more to pack groceries than a 
reservist can make for a full day‘s pay..
Its no criticism of any given officer or NCO that if you get paid  ten 
bucks an hour just for an instance...for being on the parade square, 
you‘ll be more motivated than one that‘s making five bucks..for doing 
whatever the Sgt says...let alone the perception of oneself...loyalty 
etc etc retention..recruiting...
In the field, in my opinion, your guys come out a bit more, and ‘buddy‘ 
systems are fostered...and retention is enhanced...but you have to PAY 
THE MEN ...
Because we now non-serving typeswill pay them good money to work in 
civvy jobs, at premium pay, and we will steal every single one of them 
that is of any use, and you can go figure why...
The number crunchers at the top of the system have not yet caught on to 
"real life"...ie can you make a go of it given what you offer,...
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Randy Johnston
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 2:30 AM
  Subject: RE: Changing Times
  John, The only "weekend" training we ever seem to get is when we go to 
Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval.  Taking a weekend day for new training would 
be great but it doesn‘t seem to happen.
  Some reasons for this may be
    a.. there isn‘t enough money to pay the man days for weekend 
training
    b.. It would be a new way of thinking about training that we haven‘t 
adopted yet
    c.. the will may not be in place to try this, there is often a 
strong contention that "this is the way we have always done things"
  I am not about the criticize, especially not on these means, the 
question was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make inferences.
  Randy
    -Snip-
    Half days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum staff, to 
preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or maybe this is 
just the way some "old" SOB was raised..
    John
P.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
LI.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
BODY 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
HR 
WIDTH: 100 COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px
Well...
One of the difficulties of being PRes 
is the idea
that you‘d have to work 24/7...and there‘s the place that PRes types 
need to
concentrate...in my opinion, of course. Most do quite well, gven 
the
opportunity. So why don‘t the units "create" the 
opportunity?....?Don‘t
want to go there, thanks...
The answer would be that Safeway pays 
more to pack
groceries than a reservist can make for a full day‘s pay..
Its no criticism of any given officer 
or NCO that
if you get paid ten bucks an hour just for an instance...for 
being on
the parade square, you‘ll be more motivated than one that‘s making five
bucks..for doing whatever the Sgt says...let alone the perception of
oneself...loyalty etc etc retention..recruiting...
In the field, in my opinion, your guys 
come out a
bit more, and ‘buddy‘ systems are fostered...and retention is 
enhanced...but you
have to PAY THE MEN ...
Because we now non-serving typeswill 
pay them
good money to work in civvy jobs, at premium pay, and we will steal 
every single
one of them that is of any use, and you can go figure 
why...
The number crunchers at the top of the 
system have
not yet caught on to "real life"...ie can you make a go of it given what 
you
offer,...
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Randy 
Johnston

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 
2:30
  AM
  Subject: RE: Changing 
Times

  John, The only "weekend" training we ever 
seem to get
  is when we go to Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval. Taking a weekend day 
for new
  training would be great but it doesn‘t seem to 
happen.

  Some reasons for this may 
be

    there isn‘t enough money to pay the man 
days for
    weekend training
    It would be a new way of thinking about 
training
    that we haven‘t adopted yet
    the will may not be in place to try this, 
there is
    often a strong contention that "this is the way we have always done
    things"
  I am not about the criticize, especially 
not on these
  means, the question was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make
  inferences.

  Randy

    -Snip-
    Half days are admin nights, to be 
kept to a
    minimum staff, to preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my 
belief...or
    maybe this is just the way some "old" SOB was raised..

    John
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////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 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett Lawson <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Sun, 07 Jan 2001 09:16:52 -0500*
--------------759E5A8A86CA224C1852250D
Hello Randy
In the Montreal Region most units do Admin on Tues evening, Training
every Saturday all day Saturday and then every 4 to 5 week do a complete
weekend in the field, ie: Friday evening to Sunday afternoon late.  This
type of training schedule maximizes the effeciency and impact of
training and also means that more soldiers can actually attend to
furthering their own experiences with a large degree of professionalism.
Rhett Lawson
Randy Johnston wrote:
> John, The only "weekend" training we ever seem to get is when we go to
> Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval.  Taking a weekend day for new training
> would be great but it doesn‘t seem to happen.Some reasons for this may
> be
>
>    * there isn‘t enough money to pay the man days for weekend training
>    * It would be a new way of thinking about training that we haven‘t
>      adopted yet
>    * the will may not be in place to try this, there is often a strong
>      contention that "this is the way we have always done things"
>
> I am not about the criticize, especially not on these means, the
> question was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make
> inferences.Randy
>
>      -Snip-Half days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum
>      staff, to preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my
>      belief...or maybe this is just the way some "old" SOB was
>      raised.. John
>
--------------759E5A8A86CA224C1852250D
 boundary="------------BC2E4D3B3B09B32D0F5EBF02"
--------------BC2E4D3B3B09B32D0F5EBF02
Hello Randy
In the Montreal Region most units do Admin on Tues evening, Training
every Saturday all day Saturday and then every 4 to 5 week do a complete
weekend in the field, ie: Friday evening to Sunday afternoon late.
This type of training schedule maximizes the effeciency and impact of training
and also means that more soldiers can actually attend to furthering their
own experiences with a large degree of professionalism.
Rhett Lawson
Randy Johnston wrote:
P.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
LI.msoNormal 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
BODY 
FONT-WEIGHT: normal FONT-SIZE: 12pt MARGIN-LEFT: 50px COLOR: black BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif"
HR 
WIDTH: 100 COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px
John,
The only "weekend" training we ever seem to get is when we go to Ft Lewis
for an MTSC eval. Taking a weekend day for new training would be
great but it doesn‘t seem to happen.Some
reasons for this may be
there
isn‘t enough money to pay the man days for weekend training
It
would be a new way of thinking about training that we haven‘t adopted yet
the
will may not be in place to try this, there is often a strong contention
that "this is the way we have always done things"
I
am not about the criticize, especially not on these means, the question
was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make inferences.Randy
-Snip-Half
days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum staff, to preserve your
training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or maybe this is just the way
some "old" SOB was raised..John
--------------BC2E4D3B3B09B32D0F5EBF02
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAA
AEgASAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQAD
AwMAAAABJw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAA4QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAA
AAA4QklNBAoAAAAAAAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2Zm
AAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEAL2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAA
AAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklNA/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAA
AAD/////////////////////////////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPo
AAAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAOEJJTQQAAAAAAAACAAA4QklNBAIAAAAA
AAIAADhCSU0ECAAAAAAAEAAAAAEAAAJAAAACQAAAAAA4QklNBAkAAAAAAqIAAAABAAAAgAAA
AAIAAAGAAAADAAAAAoYAGAAB/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD//gAnRmlsZSB3cml0dGVu
IGJ5IEFkb2JlIFBob3Rvc2hvcKggNC4wAP/uAA5BZG9iZQBkgAAAAAH/2wCEAAwICAgJCAwJ
CQwRCwoLERUPDAwPFRgTExUTExgRDAwMDAwMEQwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwM
DAwBDQsLDQ4NEA4OEBQODg4UFA4ODg4UEQwMDAwMEREMDAwMDAwRDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwM
DAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDP/AABEIAAIAgAMBIgACEQEDEQH/3QAEAAj/xAE/AAABBQEBAQEBAQAA
AAAAAAADAAECBAUGBwgJCgsBAAEFAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAEAAgMEBQYHCAkKCxAAAQQBAwIE
AgUHBggFAwwzAQACEQMEIRIxBUFRYRMicYEyBhSRobFCIyQVUsFiMzRygtFDByWSU/Dh8WNz
NRaisoMmRJNUZEXCo3Q2F9JV4mXys4TD03Xj80YnlKSFtJXE1OT0pbXF1eX1VmZ2hpamtsbW
5vY3R1dnd4eXp7fH1 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSk
hbSVxNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0K
v6X81T9Lj ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp 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 n4/8A
xrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/Fc1kXbg63mJP amk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 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQ
PUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKqSSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------BC2E4D3B3B09B32D0F5EBF02--
--------------759E5A8A86CA224C1852250D--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 7 Jan 2001 09:24:09 -0700*
I agree very much.
MacF
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 12:41 AM
  Subject: Re: Changing Times
  Well...

  One of the difficulties of being PRes is the idea that you‘d have to 
work 24/7...and there‘s the place that PRes types need to 
concentrate...in my opinion, of course.  Most do quite well, gven the 
opportunity.  So why don‘t the units "create" the opportunity?....?Don‘t 
want to go there, thanks...

  The answer would be that Safeway pays more to pack groceries than a 
reservist can make for a full day‘s pay..

  Its no criticism of any given officer or NCO that if you get paid  
ten bucks an hour just for an instance...for being on the parade 
square, you‘ll be more motivated than one that‘s making five bucks..for 
doing whatever the Sgt says...let alone the perception of 
oneself...loyalty etc etc retention..recruiting...

  In the field, in my opinion, your guys come out a bit more, and 
‘buddy‘ systems are fostered...and retention is enhanced...but you have 
to PAY THE MEN ...

  Because we now non-serving typeswill pay them good money to work in 
civvy jobs, at premium pay, and we will steal every single one of them 
that is of any use, and you can go figure why...

  The number crunchers at the top of the system have not yet caught on 
to "real life"...ie can you make a go of it given what you offer,...

  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Randy Johnston
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 2:30 AM
    Subject: RE: Changing Times
    John, The only "weekend" training we ever seem to get is when we go 
to Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval.  Taking a weekend day for new training 
would be great but it doesn‘t seem to happen.

    Some reasons for this may be
      a.. there isn‘t enough money to pay the man days for weekend 
training
      b.. It would be a new way of thinking about training that we 
haven‘t adopted yet
      c.. the will may not be in place to try this, there is often a 
strong contention that "this is the way we have always done things"
    I am not about the criticize, especially not on these means, the 
question was posed to elicited thought and ideas not make inferences.

    Randy
      -Snip-
      Half days are admin nights, to be kept to a minimum staff, to 
preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my belief...or maybe this is 
just the way some "old" SOB was raised..

      John
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
P.msoNormal 
COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 
12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 50px
LI.msoNormal 
COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 
12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 50px
BODY 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans 
Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 
50px
HR 
COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px WIDTH: 100
I agree very much. 
MacF
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, January 07, 2001 
12:41
  AM
  Subject: Re: Changing 
Times

  Well...

  One of the difficulties of being PRes 
is the idea
  that you‘d have to work 24/7...and there‘s the place that PRes types 
need to
  concentrate...in my opinion, of course. Most do quite well, gven 
the
  opportunity. So why don‘t the units "create" the 
opportunity?....?Don‘t
  want to go there, thanks...

  The answer would be that Safeway pays 
more to
  pack groceries than a reservist can make for a full day‘s 
pay..

  Its no criticism of any given officer 
or NCO
  that if you get paid ten bucks an hour just for an 
instance...for
  being on the parade square, you‘ll be more motivated than one that‘s 
making
  five bucks..for doing whatever the Sgt says...let alone the perception 
of
  oneself...loyalty etc etc retention..recruiting...

  In the field, in my opinion, your 
guys come out a
  bit more, and ‘buddy‘ systems are fostered...and retention is 
enhanced...but
  you have to PAY THE MEN ...

  Because we now non-serving 
typeswill pay them
  good money to work in civvy jobs, at premium pay, and we will steal 
every
  single one of them that is of any use, and you can go figure
  why...

  The number crunchers at the top of 
the system
  have not yet caught on to "real life"...ie can you make a go of it 
given what
  you offer,...

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Randy 
    Johnston 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Sunday, January 07, 
2001 2:30
    AM
    Subject: RE: Changing 
Times

    John, The only "weekend" training we ever 
seem to
    get is when we go to Ft Lewis for an MTSC eval. Taking a 
weekend day
    for new training would be great but it doesn‘t seem to
    happen.

    Some reasons for this may 
be

      there isn‘t enough money to pay the man 
days for
      weekend training
      It would be a new way of thinking about 
training
      that we haven‘t adopted yet
      the will may not be in place to try 
this, there
      is often a strong contention that "this is the way we have always 
done
      things"
    I am not about the criticize, especially 
not on
    these means, the question was posed to elicited thought and ideas 
not make
    inferences.

    Randy

      -Snip-
      Half days are admin nights, to be 
kept to a
      minimum staff, to preserve your training WEEKENDS...or so to my
      belief...or maybe this is just the way some "old" SOB was
      raised..

      John
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////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 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 7 Jan 2001 16:54:38 -0700*
We 15 Svc Bn parade 2 Sat, then one weekend Ex, then one weekend off 
generally the long weekend in the month.  Admin only although there 
sometimes is training on Wed Evenings.
Don Schepens
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Randy Johnston
  To: Canadian Army Mailing List
  Sent: Saturday, January 06, 2001 11:32 PM
  Subject: Changing Times
  Hi Ya‘ll, I am going to throw out a question that is principally of 
interest to the reservists out there, however all input is appreciated.

  Does any one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as 
opposed to a half day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?

  We presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly 
full day seems obvious
    a..  More time to plan and perform training.
    b..  Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as opposed to 4 
times per month
    c.. Greater likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather 
than 4 small evenings.
  A significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt 
and above spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the 
rest, by the time you get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s 
time to take it down and send everyone home.

  It seems that you could put on some significant training with a full 
day to do it as opposed to a few hours.

  What do you think...

  Randy Johnston
  BCR DCO
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
P.msoNormal 
COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 
12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 50px
LI.msoNormal 
COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 
12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 50px
BODY 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y COLOR: black FONT-FAMILY: "MS Sans 
Serif", "sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 12pt FONT-WEIGHT: normal MARGIN-LEFT: 
50px
HR 
COLOR: 00ffff HEIGHT: 1px WIDTH: 100
We 15 Svc Bn parade 2 Sat, then one 
weekend Ex,
then one weekend off generally the long weekend in the month. 
Admin only
although there sometimes is training on Wed Evenings.
Don Schepens
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Randy 
Johnston

  To: Canadian Army Mailing List 
  Sent: Saturday, January 06, 
2001 11:32
  PM
  Subject: Changing Times

  Hi
  Ya‘ll, I am going to throw out a question that is principally of 
interest to
  the reservists out there, however all input is
appreciated.

  Does any
  one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as opposed to 
a half
  day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?

  We
  presently do the later, but I think the merits of the bi-monthly full 
day
  seems obvious

    More time to plan and perform training.
    Less conflict with peoples lives twice a month as
    opposedto 4 times per month
    Greater
    likelihood of getting troops out for 2 big days rather than 4 small
    evenings.
  A
  significant problem is that most of the senior personnel i.e. Sgt and 
above
  spend a good part of the evenings in meetings. As for the rest, by the 
time
  you get set up to do a class or training session, it‘s time to take it 
down
  and send everyone home.

  It seems
  that you could put on some significant training with a full day to do 
it as
  opposed to a few hours.

  What do
  you think...

  Randy
  Johnston
  BCR
  DCO
name="Notebook.jpg"
/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QSyUGhvdG9zaG9wIDMuMAA4QklNA kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgA
SAAAAAADBgJS//f/9wMPAlsDRwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAAB
Jw8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYAgAGQGQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4
QklNA 0AAAAAABAASAAAAAEAAQBIAAAAAQABOEJJTQPzAAAAAAAIAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNBAoAAAAA
AAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAI4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEA
L2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklN
A/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////
////A gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP//////////////////////////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 f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGx
QiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSV
xNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APROif0Kv6X81T9L
j ar/m/5K0F8rJJIfqlJfKySKn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJfKySSn6pSXyskkp qUl8rJJKfqlJ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 n4/8AxrP qavW15J0U/r P/xrP qavWg8eKElsWSHZfXWYe4A ZUMjIFTJBE/
Fc1kXbg63mJP amk0uesGqdc19Sup2ZrLmWGQxwLR4B35v8A0V0qKlJJJIqUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJK
UkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSS
SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJ
KUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpS
SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ
JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp
SSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJ
JJKUkkkkpSSSSSn/0J9G6oKn04zKKXOdYA6x7d1kOP8Ag/3Hs/MXY/sOl/0hYfCT/wCQavnZJArQ
/S1HTXVN21 weYa7/vqzcroeQ Q3XcYOn/mbF89pIaJfpboXRK k1uDQPUsILyONPotZ/JatRfKq
SSX6qSXyqkip qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqp
JfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl
8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXy
qkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKq
SSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJ
KfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp
 qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6
qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn6qSXyqkkp qkl8qpJKfqpJfKqSSn/2Q=
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 8 Jan 2001 12:57:25 -0800*
>Does any one parade for one full Saturday or Sunday every 2 week as opposed to
a half day every Tuesday or Thursday evening?
Here in BC, 744 Comm parades primarily on weekends.  I believe all the army
units parade week nights.
My unit briefly tried moving from Thursday evenings to full Saturdays a few
years back.  There were essentially 3 problems:
1/ Older soldiers, and even many of the newer ones, had planned their lives
around Thursday parades and less frequent weekend activities.  The change
disrupted schedules.  Active people skiers, hikers, boaters, etc found it
easier to give up an evening than a full day.
2/ People on shifts missed a greater percentage of training time missing a full
day took more out than missing a half day.
3/ It was discovered that one advantage of a weekly evening parade is to simply
maintain contact with the soldiers.  There was a tendency with less frequent
parading intervals for some to lose focus and drift into non-effective status.
I agree with the training advantages of the full day.  The real problem is the
adjustment from one culture weekly half-day to another less frequent full
Saturdays.  Nevertheless, we still manage to schedule 2-3 full periods of
instruction on Thursday evenings occasionally one period will be set aside for
CO‘s parade, admin, etc.
Funding may not be an issue.  My estimate of the funding units are receiving
right now is that there is enough to cover weekly evening parades, one Saturday,
and one full weekend per month from September through May.  I believe my unit
would have difficulty motivating people to give up more than one full weekend
plus one full Saturday each month.  This is simply a realization of the fact
that most of our soldiers have jobs or full-time school, plus other interests in
life.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Mon, 8 Jan 2001 14:30:07 -0700 *
There was a school of thought circulating a few years back that did say it
was more cost-effective to train on weekends as opposed to week nights for
many of the reasons outlined earlier.
I happen to agree - limiting admin to wed nights allows the lunts to spend
more quality time "on the floor" during saturday training.  Historically, we
have paraded on Wed nights only when we were gearing up for the MTSC cycle
or we were doing Ex prep ore post-ex maint.
there is certain admin required on an ongoing basis - that is why RHQ‘s and
not Btys, Coys, Sqns should be responsible for coord of things like MLOC
training, range shoots and so on.  It‘s more work for the HQ staff, but it
allows for greater focus at the sub-unit level.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Glenn Knudson <gknudson@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 08 Jan 2001 16:59:07 -0600*
Here in Winnipeg most units parade one evening tuesday night and every other
weekend saturday and sunday. This seems to work. With most tuesday nights
being admin or pre/post - ex prep.
Glenn Knudson
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> There was a school of thought circulating a few years back that did say it
> was more cost-effective to train on weekends as opposed to week nights for
> many of the reasons outlined earlier.
>
> I happen to agree - limiting admin to wed nights allows the lunts to spend
> more quality time "on the floor" during saturday training.  Historically, we
> have paraded on Wed nights only when we were gearing up for the MTSC cycle
> or we were doing Ex prep ore post-ex maint.
>
> there is certain admin required on an ongoing basis - that is why RHQ‘s and
> not Btys, Coys, Sqns should be responsible for coord of things like MLOC
> training, range shoots and so on.  It‘s more work for the HQ staff, but it
> allows for greater focus at the sub-unit level.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 08 Jan 2001 23:38:36 *
Here in Nova Scotia the infantry units to the best of my knowledge, train 
once a night weekly and then as many weekends as possible, which doesn‘t add 
up to too many. I‘m not sure about other trades.
Peter de Vries
>From: Glenn Knudson 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Changing Times
>Date: Mon, 08 Jan 2001 16:59:07 -0600
>
>Here in Winnipeg most units parade one evening tuesday night and every 
>other
>weekend saturday and sunday. This seems to work. With most tuesday nights
>being admin or pre/post - ex prep.
>
>Glenn Knudson
>
>Derrick Forsythe wrote:
>
> > There was a school of thought circulating a few years back that did say 
>it
> > was more cost-effective to train on weekends as opposed to week nights 
>for
> > many of the reasons outlined earlier.
> >
> > I happen to agree - limiting admin to wed nights allows the lunts to 
>spend
> > more quality time "on the floor" during saturday training.  
>Historically, we
> > have paraded on Wed nights only when we were gearing up for the MTSC 
>cycle
> > or we were doing Ex prep ore post-ex maint.
> >
> > there is certain admin required on an ongoing basis - that is why RHQ‘s 
>and
> > not Btys, Coys, Sqns should be responsible for coord of things like MLOC
> > training, range shoots and so on.  It‘s more work for the HQ staff, but 
>it
> > allows for greater focus at the sub-unit level.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 8 Jan 2001 18:14:17 -0700*
We trained 2 nights per week, and an average of one weekend per month.
Granted there were months we had no weekends, and others we had 2 or 3, but
it worked out to around 1 a month. Monday nights were Admin, and only
required Snr NCOs and Officers, and others trained, unless there was a
course running, which happened on occasion. It seemed to work OK. We used to
run a dvrs course, in the lull between summer ex and fall start up. We also
used to squeeze a lot of GMT, and QL1 courses in at Christmas break, March
break, or over a series of Monday and Thursday nights. The more centralized
training systems changed all of that. And I know that GMT and QL are old
designations.
MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

